# "جرّ كلمة " والدينا



## AdamTrans

لسلام عليكم 

أيصح جرّ كلمة والدينا على النحو التالي :
" حسن التصرف مع والدِينا"  

شكرا


----------



## Eman5

أعتقد أن الإعراب هو :والدينا ; اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الياء لأنه مثني وحذفت النون للإضافة
نا:ضمير متصل مبني في محل جر مضاف إليه
ولا يجوز وضع كسرة أسفل حرف الدال في هذه الحالة(أي عند التثنية)و
ولكني أعتقد أنه إنه إذا كانت نا لا تعود علي إخوةأي تكون والدين بكسر الدال 
وتكون والدين جمعا لاسم الفاعل والد وتكون مجرورةبالياءلأنها جمع مذكر سالم


----------



## AdamTrans

شكرا جزيلا على الافادة


----------



## Eman5

Eman5 said:


> ولكني أعتقد أنه إنه إذا كانت نا لا تعود علي إخوةأي تكون والدين بكسر الدال
> وتكون والدين جمعا لاسم الفاعل والد وتكون مجرورةبالياءلأنها جمع مذكر سالم


ولكني غير واثقة بشأن ذلك لأني عادة أجد كلمة والدين تشير إلي المثني. وأسأل إن كنت قرأت هذه الكلمة (والدين )بكسر الدال?


----------



## AdamTrans

فعلا لا أدري ان كان استعمالها في الجمع يصح بهذا الشكل


----------



## Eman5

لقد قمت بالبحث عن هذا الأمر ووجدت أنها تكون للمثني إذا كانت الدال مفتوحة وتكون لجمع المذكر السالم إذا كانت الدال مكسورة


----------



## AdamTrans

شكرا


----------

